# A question for iPad owners



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi. I'm considering getting an iPad, but don't know a lot about Apple products (outside of my beloved iPod). I was wondering if you can upload your content directly to iBook & iTunes with your iPad?

Thanks!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

As far as I know, no.

I have an iPad and a Kindle.  The iPad has been in a drawer unused for the last three months.  I just don't use it much.  It's nice when I travel, but uh, that's about it.  Unfortunately, I don't travel much 

If you want my advice, get a laptop instead.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I somewhat agree with Madeline.  If the choice was laptop and Ipad, I would go iPad every time.  I like my ipad in large part because of my nieces.  They love it, it has a ton of games and books that are appropriate to preschool and younger age.  But I vastly prefer my kindle to reading.  I do like the ipad for email and rss and couch computer reading.  But it is lousy for content creation.


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. That sort of helps make my decision. I'm not sure if anything can compete with my Kindle, anyway. It's pretty much attached to me at all times   Sounds like my kids would enjoy the iPad, however.


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

I have both. Personally, for reading, Kindle trumps iPad. Now, you could send yourself the pdf and open the file with iBooks and use it to read that way, but personally, it wouldn't be worth it.

That being said, the iPad does lots of little things, depending on the apps you are willing to purchase. If it's for the kids, you may want to take a peak at what they would want to download first and determine if you're willing to spend more money on it.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

We have two iPads and the whole family uses one of them (the other is my husband's for work), even the baby!  It is fantastic for keeping her busy while I cook or edit or whatever!

Haven't tried to upload to iBooks with it...I will, though, and let you know. 

It is difficult to write anything of any length on the iPad, unless I'm using the wireless keyboard. DH usually takes that to work with him, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my iPad constantly...I took it and the Kindle on my recent two week trip...used the iPad to research tourism, make hotel reservations, check into my flights, map things out, make blog posts about the trip and read in the hotel when I didn't want to turn on a light.  I also kept up with east coast news.  And of course surf KindleBoards.  Read on the Kindle the rest of the time.

Betsy


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Definitely can't upload from iPad:
https://itunesconnect.apple.com/WebObjects/iTunesConnect.woa/wo/0.0.0.9.7.3.1.1

There's a link on that page to approved aggregators such as Smashwords.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

When you sync the ipad to itunes everything in your itunes library can be synced. One of the advantages to having an ipad is the ability to read all formats of books. You can download the kindle app, Nook app, ibookstore and a variety of PDF readers etc. Once you have the apps loaded you can transfer your docs, pdfs, etc from your computer to the ipad via itunes.  You can downloaded directly from your ibooks, kindle and nook libraries on the ipad.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Getting content on and off the iPad is probably my major gripe with my iPad 2.  I'd much prefer it to have a user accessible file system so I could just hook up to my computer via usb and drag and drop files and folders like I'm used to.  Instead I have to use iTunes and cloud programs like Dropbox.  It's mostly workable, but a bit annoying.

In terms of usefulness of the iPad, I do really like it as a media consumption tool.  My gadget usage is generally as follows:

Desktop--have one at home and in my office.  These are my main work machines and really get used for nothing but work.

Laptop--work provided but it's my main personal computer.  I use it for a lot of net surfing on the couch as I do a lot of forum posting and want a physical keyboard for that (so I don't net surf a ton on my iPad at home).  Also gets used for work when traveling, or when wanting to work on the couch while watching sports etc. in the background on the tv rather than on the desktop in my home office.  I couldn't go tablet only as I travel a good bit and have to have a full laptop for my work (need full MS office/powerpoint, statistical analysis software etc.).

iPad--read newspapers and some magazines.  Read library e-books (though that will shift to Kindle when they add library e-book support). Play simple games like words with friends.  Read PDFs of scholarly journal articles for work.  Check my google calendar when away from the computer.  Occasionally check e-mail or surf the net (if I'm not on forums at the time).  Occasionally take notes in a work meeting.

Kindle--reading novels.  I could definitely ditch a dedciated e-reader down the road when they have tablets that can switch between and LCD screen mode and an e-ink like non-backlit mode for reading.


----------



## eAngelaBenson (Aug 7, 2011)

Madeline said:


> I have an iPad and a Kindle. The iPad has been in a drawer unused for the last three months. I just don't use it much. It's nice when I travel, but uh, that's about it. Unfortunately, I don't travel much
> 
> If you want my advice, get a laptop instead.


I'm just the opposite. I user my iPad everyday; my kindle is on a shelf somewhere. The iPad had to grow on me. I had it for about six months before I began to love it. My only regret is that I didn't get the 3G version. I'm not comfortable yet typing anything beyond short emails on it so I still need my laptop.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Do it!  You will NOT regret it!


----------

